# Brogynytn hall may 2015



## Lavino (Jun 19, 2015)

Visited the nice old hall with friend Tom and woopashoopaa. Was part of the days planned road trip. It took us a while to find this one but managed to get there in the end after thinking it was in another location and trecking through fields of dead sheep . And around various farm houses we eventually found it. Nice big old place and when we scouted it out for a while and made our entrane not long after we heard the alarms screaming so grabbed a few shot and made our way out as the building next door is live and is part of the estate. So here's a few pics I did manage to get and some history...


Brogyntyn Hall has stood abandoned for 15 years. It was owned by the Lord Harlech until 2000. Settled in the 1600s the house and its estate once presided over the land as far as the eye can see. The family was one of the great English dynasties and owners of Harlech Castle in North Wales as well.
Unfortunately a string of tragedies including two Lords Harlech dying without wills, leaving massive death duties to be paid, saw the decline of the family fortunes and subsequent sale of the Hall. Interestingly it was also used during the war by British Telecom as headquarters for communications for the spy network operating in Europe.

























This is when it was used for the telecommunications


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2015)

I like that, thanks for posting.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 19, 2015)

I did actually get into the main building but left my camera below it a bit of a climb but is possible so a return visit is on the cards


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 19, 2015)

Watch out for the bat


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 19, 2015)

Ahhhh the house of tears nice one..I wandered around here while on holiday Saw the way in..but was on my own so decided to leave it..


----------



## HughieD (Jun 20, 2015)

Loving that...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 20, 2015)

Looking forward to your return trip!Nice one.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 28, 2015)

Update more photos

had a revisit to try and get to see more off the hall. In the company of @lucan and @woopashoopaa after a bit of walk around worked out a way in with a bit of climbing involved and we in so here's a few more of the top floor as haven't seen any before from this part...


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice photography. My favourite is the old radio and clock, seems to fit in just nicely in this old house.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 29, 2015)

wow dont think ive seen any from top floors either


----------



## Lavino (Jun 29, 2015)

Each floor all the stair cases are all locked Down so this was a climb up to top floor.


----------

